# houston, texas



## Masteroftheweb (Aug 6, 2003)

Our group is nothing but guys and I think that we need a girl for a different train of thought

If there are any woman that would like to check out our group we are in the South Houston area, Tx. (Pasadena, La Porte, Deer Park, Baytown to be more accurate)

We are a 2nd edition group

Our group ranges from the ages of 16-18 if that matters to you

If you are interested E-mail me at:

Masteroftheweb_dragonlord@yahoo.com

Thank you,

William


----------

